# New video - Transmission Line Bundle Conductors GMR and Radius - How to Solve (Electrical Power PE Exam)



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jun 16, 2021)

​

Calculating the GMR and radius of transmission line bundle conductors is fast and easy, so why do most engineers get it wrong on the PE exam?

It's easy to confuse the variables in these formulas when working with more than one conductor per-phase (a bundle of conductors) since they look very similar but will result in different answers.

The variables used in these formulas in the NCEES Reference Handbook are also much different than the variables used in most power transmission line books which doesn't make it any easier.

Grab your calculator and follow along as I solve for both the geometric mean radius (GMR) and radius (r) for one, two, three, and four-conductor bundle configurations using real-world values.

Want to learn more about transmission lines for the new NCEES® CBT Power PE Exam? Join our popular online class for the PE exam that starts in just three short weeks.

Live Class #1 is scheduled for Tuesday, July 6th, 2021.

Learn more about our popular online class for the PE exam at www.electricalpereview.com.

Have any questions on transmission line bundles? Reply to this comment and I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Jun 17, 2021)

Zach Stone P.E. said:


> ​
> 
> Calculating the GMR and radius of transmission line bundle conductors is fast and easy, so why do most engineers get it wrong on the PE exam?
> 
> ...



this is great, @Zach Stone P.E..


----------

